# fire extinguishers required near all exits?



## mia (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it cited in any fire code that fire extinguishers are required near all exits in a remote data center? I am in Michigan. I thought every 75 feet of travel and more in certain hazardous locations, ups, battery rooms, etc. The building is sprinklered.

Thank you,

Mia


----------



## peach (Oct 22, 2011)

depends on what your jurisdiction/state requires.   Some occupancies and some jurisdictions exempt the requirements for fire extinguishers, because the fire service doesn't want dead heros.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 22, 2011)

peach said:
			
		

> depends on what your jurisdiction/state requires.   Some occupancies and some jurisdictions exempt the requirements for fire extinguishers, because the fire service doesn't want dead heros.


I agree Peach, as an example,  the California sections regarding fire extinguishers in the fire code were replaced with sections from the California Code of Regulations Title 19, which differ from the IFC.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 22, 2011)

And it is not specifically stated in the IBC/IFC or NFPA 10, to locating portable fire extinguishers in or near a building’s exit.

But Michigan may have that requirement.


----------



## cda (Oct 22, 2011)

Depending on how many are required

I prefer them at exits if the spacing works

Because more visible and person can decide to run out the exit or fight fire


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Oct 22, 2011)

Make sure you do not have any ABC type fire extinguishers in the computer room. The dry powder is very corrosive and will cause a lot of damage to sensitive electronic equipment if used on a fire.


----------



## fireguy (Oct 23, 2011)

FM Bill will return and can tell you what MI requires.  NFPA 10-2007  does not require FX at exits.  Table 6.2.1.1 lists the square footage and travel distance.  Got to Annex E for more info on distribution and placement of FX.  You have a choice of water mist, halon, halotron and CO2 for clean agents.  Water mist is the least expensive option, halotron is the most expensive.  Go here, http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/list_of_codes_and_standards.asp?cookie%5Ftest=1  for a read only and click on NFPA 10.

As others have stated, I start by placing extinguishers at the exits.  Then I fill in the empty places.  Don't forget, travel distance is around the desk, and not jumping over the top.


----------



## mia (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you Fireguy, CDA, Insurance Engineer, Peach, Mark Handler! Thank you for all the guidance. I have a fire extinguisher servicing agent telling us they are "required" at each exit. I just didn't recall seeing that anywhere in my research although this is a new area of responsibility for me. I don't disagree about placing them at exits though. THX


----------



## fireguy (Oct 24, 2011)

Ask for the code reference as per NFPA 10.  When he stutters, whip out your  copy, hand it to him and ask him to show you.  The look on his face will be priceless.


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2011)

they are just trying to sell you more fire extinguishers and the price to mount them


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 24, 2011)

Remember, 75-foot travel distance IS NOT 75 feet on center or 75 feet apart....


----------



## mia (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmm! Thanks CDA and Fireguy. Did I mention this forum is awesome? I just ordered NFPA 10 so I can whip it out-I mean-further my knowledge.

Tjacobs-can you explain 75 feet of foot travel for me?


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2011)

You must have sleeping problems if you want to read nfpa



			
				mia said:
			
		

> Hmm! Thanks CDA and Fireguy. Did I mention this forum is awesome? I just ordered NFPA 10 so I can whip it out-I mean-further my knowledge.Tjacobs-can you explain 75 feet of foot travel for me?


----------



## beach (Oct 24, 2011)

The 75 foot travel distance means you can basically have them 150' apart (Large building). If you stood in the middle of the 150' mark you could travel either way 75' to reach an FE. Just like electrical outlet locations......(except the required distance)


----------



## imhotep (Oct 24, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> The 75 foot travel distance means you can basically have them 150' apart (Large building). If you stood in the middle of the 150' mark you could travel either way 75' to reach an FE. Just like electrical outlet locations......(except the required distance)


75' measured along a route of travel and not as the bird flies.


----------



## mia (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Beach.

NFPA regs are riveting compared to some of the regs I'm used to. Except they are not for the dabblers you have to know you are referencing the right section for the application.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 24, 2011)

Getting back to the OP. no there is nothing in the codes or standards that require fire extinguishers near all exits.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 24, 2011)

> I have a fire extinguisher servicing agent telling us they are "required" at each exit.


MIA,

The others are correct and here in MI there are no other specific requirements "as amended".  We use MIBC 2009, IFC 2009 and some of us use NFPA 1/101 all will defer to NFPA 10 for installation requirements, travel distances and classifications for hazards to be protected. If you would like, feel free to send me a PM and let me know what firm the extinguisher service provider is with


----------



## fireguy (Oct 24, 2011)

Don't listen to the comments about NFPA causing you sleepines.  When you read Annex E you will  be spellbound.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 25, 2011)

Read the exception in IFC 906.1 A, B & E occupancies may not require them at all or just in specific areas if the building is sprinklered throughout with quick response heads


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 25, 2011)

FG,

Why did they get rid of the "Wand" for the class K's?  I seem to recall that it was eliminated from the standard for Class K extinguishers but can't remember anymore.... too many numbers and deer clouding my mind lately


----------



## mark handler (Oct 25, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> FG,Why did they get rid of the "Wand" for the class K's?  I seem to recall that it was eliminated from the standard for Class K extinguishers but can't remember anymore.... too many numbers and deer clouding my mind lately


NO


----------



## cda (Oct 25, 2011)

Because people would stick in or near the grease and watch it explode


----------



## cda (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.amerex-fire.com/articles/article/39


----------

